# Flying horses?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Post pictures of horses with all four feet off of the ground.




But...


NOT jumping, like this:
horse jumping on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and NOT galloping, like this:
1. Rare Breeds Show - Highland Pony on Flickr - Photo Sharing!











Here are mine : ]
























































And my all-time favorite...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Terrifying but it fits:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

>


OMG!!! When i saw this pic it made me gasp!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I dont even know how that horse ended up flipping over like that in the first place. Looks like maybe a HUGE buck because of that saddle?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

was the horse fine????????:::((((((((((((((((


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Yeah, I dont even know how that horse ended up flipping over like that in the first place. Looks like maybe a HUGE buck because of that saddle?


Yea it looks like a massive buck to me. silly horse!!!! Hope he was ok!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The poor horse was probably just doing what he was trained to do and he gave a bit of a big buck. Good thing they are a lot stronger than we are.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> The poor horse was probably just doing what he was trained to do and he gave a bit of a big buck. Good thing they are a lot stronger than we are.



What do you mean? Thats a saddle not a bucking strap


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CM I LOVE the second picture of the black


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, what a neat topic!! i don't have any  but im enjoying everyone elses!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychic









Badlands Buddy









My Villa & I


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the trotter!


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Ray CS Rascal









Ernie!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I miss the track. Love the photos.


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I miss the track. Love the photos.


Yeah I'm lucky to still be involved with it in one way or another 
And thank you!

When you said trotter did you mean the Grey horse?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Whoops, haha. Pacer* 
I was saying something involving "trot" and typed it.


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Whoops, haha. Pacer*
> I was saying something involving "trot" and typed it.


Oh haha okay! Well thanks


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome pictures as always Mistique! That first one of Mistique made me chuckle, lol!

I only have galloping pictures :<

Such interesting horse poses!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of Angel "flying" in a liberty class.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

1200 pounds, three feet in the air.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Rissa, I am in love with that picture


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome picture, everyone!


Here are a couple more of mine... I'm going to revoke the no galloping rule. Those can be funny too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Bleh. I hate you CM. Your horses/mule are too pretty.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Bleh. I hate you CM. Your horses/mule are too pretty.


 

Haha, thanks. The top horse and the mule aren't mine... They get rented out for trail rides.


----------

